

On-the-fly disk volume encryption with plausible deniability - petar
http://www.truecrypt.org/

======
kylemaxwell
What's new about this? I think I'm missing something for this submission.

~~~
petar
I don't know if there's anything new about it, but I have not seen disk
encryption with _plausible deniability_ before. From my point of this, this is
new. This should be (could be) an important building block of anonymizing
projects like Tor and Tonika.

~~~
kylemaxwell
I just sort of think it's fairly well known around here, but I could be wrong.

------
whiterabbit
I don't think there's anything new, but it's a fantastic product.

